# Spotted SeaTrout



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

I went out this morning with 2 buddies on our yaks, and well we slayed the sea trout. Pics will get posted later. My question for everyone is....Are all your trout infested with worms? Every fish we had was loaded with them? The trip was a blast but the cleaning of the fish just to find nothing but worms sucked. Anyway, I havent slept in almost 24 hours, so Im going to get somne sleep....will post pics when i get them.

M


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

with the waters getting so hot, i imagine that a few do have worms. go ahead and cook the worms in the fish, they wont hurt ya.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

That's why I only fool with trout if they are over 5 lbs, the little ones are too mushy and got more worms than meat.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

the females have more of a slime coat to protect their roe.

the majority of the gator trout are female, and tend not to have any worms.

so just keep a fattie from time to time, if worms put you off.

tight lines. Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

ive never had worms in a trout. weird. I always get them in reds.


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

When it gets hot likes this the trout tend to lay on bottom alot all day and so the worms get worse, but in the spring and fall/winter, you really don't see too many worms. That's the best time to keep um. But I just cut out what I can and cook the rest....yummy.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

In the good old summertime, specs really do have white worms in them. If you try and filet them across the backbone you will see the white suckers.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Aj's are the same way. I dont keep Specs or aj's because of this. I dont care if you cook them out or not.


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

Interesting. I wasn't even aware that was an issue. Just cook them in the fish? Sounds weird, but maybe that's just first reaction.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

More protein!!!! Good for ya!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

thats wormtastic!!!i just cook'em and eat'em:hungry


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Theres worms in all fish,..Its just when the water warms up there more worms and bigger ones....Fried up right the worms taste just like fish.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They are common in many of the drum fish species at times. But they are just visually unappealing, Theypose no health danger,and simply disappear when they are cooked in the fish.

Good read about 'spaghetti' worms @ http://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/resources/factsheets/spaghettiworms.htm



> The fact that a spaghetti worm may live several years (up to 6 or 7) may surprise many fishermen, since they often claim that more fish are infected in one season than another. This may possibly be due to different populations of trout with different infection rates, moving up and down in a marsh system seasonally.
> 
> The number of trout carrying worms seems to be directly related to the characteristics and quality of the water in which the trout live. In general, *the saltier the water and the less polluted it is, the higher the levels of infection are.* This may be due to either one of the intermediate host's or the larval worm's needs for saline, unpolluted waters.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

'spaghetti' worms with a little sauce...MMM MMM good.


----------

